# Horses stolen from Belgium?? Rowallan competitors pls read



## Cuffey (26 February 2009)

Sorry if this post is not 100% clear but there is a language problem
Meitie Dekkers reports 7horses stolen at the end of Dec 08
She particularly wants this info to go to Rowallan
She has sent details of 5 &amp; Pictures are on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/album.php?aid=50701&amp;id=791703743&amp;ref=nf

Liago 6yo  1.72m chip no  972000000874348  
Athlete 11yo 1.75m 972000000867929  Special shoeing 3/4 shoes in front
CaretaneZ 1yo 1.67m 985120030847108 Colt with black spot on bum like an apple
Polo 3yo  1.70m  972000000867691  Polo has no white markings windsucks
Poutche le Mouche 10yo 1.60m 056098100266930 Clipped except head and many whorls
There is a large reward for safe return of one of these horses


----------



## adgetom (26 February 2009)

has she emailed it to rowallan


----------



## Cuffey (26 February 2009)

I have
and Scottish Equestrian and it has gone to Scottish Farmer


----------



## Cuffey (26 February 2009)

Link to French Stolen Horse web site
http://www.hippoplus.com/hipposervices/protection/grev/chevaux_voles_22.htm
Pics of 5 half way down page


----------



## pootler (27 February 2009)

How awful, correct me if I am wrong but the owner is worried that these very classy looking horses have been stolen and taken for meat?  Jeez poor girl lets hope they've been stolen to sell as riding horses.  What a waste if they did go to the meat market.


----------



## Cuffey (27 February 2009)

No I dont think so.  She is thinking more that they could be re-passported in UK and competed here


----------



## DebbieCG (1 March 2009)

Apologies if this may sound controversial, but as someone who has suffered the heartache of their horse being stolen (over 25 years ago) and never being able to find our beloved horse or find out what happened to him, our mortal fear was that he could have been sold for meat.

It strikes me, over the years, that horse theft seems to be increasing, or perhaps it is just more publicised now with the internet etc and communication being far more advanced.  

The point I would like to make is that is it not time now for government intervention concerning how abbotoirs deal with horses?  Surely there should be more regulation at this point?  

I believe there is at least one petition to be submitted to the government shortly I think because of the faults of the passport system and loan agreements not working properly.

It is also a relief to see there is a website in France for stolen horses.

I hope the Belgium owner gets her horses back to their rightful home.


----------



## Oldenburg (3 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Apologies if this may sound controversial, but as someone who has suffered the heartache of their horse being stolen (over 25 years ago) and never being able to find our beloved horse or find out what happened to him, our mortal fear was that he could have been sold for meat.

It strikes me, over the years, that horse theft seems to be increasing, or perhaps it is just more publicised now with the internet etc and communication being far more advanced.  

The point I would like to make is that is it not time now for government intervention concerning how abbotoirs deal with horses?  Surely there should be more regulation at this point?  

I believe there is at least one petition to be submitted to the government shortly I think because of the faults of the passport system and loan agreements not working properly.

It is also a relief to see there is a website in France for stolen horses.

I hope the Belgium owner gets her horses back to their rightful home. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I totally agree with you!!
I would be deverstated i really hope she gets them back!!


----------



## Cuffey (4 March 2009)

This link was posted probably on NL but they vanish so quickly
I was horrified to see Trading Stds at York allowing passports to be issued on day of sale
I have written to DEFRA, Horsewatch saying that any horse arriving at point of sale without passport should be treated with suspicion not issued with a passport
http://www.ylc.co.uk/auctions.php?zid=2&amp;PHPSESSID=75165a5c3c2b9d1c1489f740671cbf77


----------



## Oldenburg (4 March 2009)

They do that at beeston horse sales!!!


----------

